# My puppy has never barked!!!



## Sunnylulu (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a sweet little 9 week old Maltese who weighs 1.3 pounds. I have not heard him bark since I got him, just some soft whining. Is this normal at this age, or am I just blessed with a perfect pup? Or Could this be a sign that something is wrong? (Of course I have to worry!!)


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Your puppy is practically a newborn; he shouldn't even be away from his mommy at that age so don't be surprised if he's not barking (yet). From what I've seen, most pups start to bark at about 2-3 months. Hope to see pics of your baby soon!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think he is just not old enough to have completely found his voice. I have puppies that are 11 weeks old and they just started getting a mouth on them. I just weaned them too so they were with mom for a lot more time than your sweet baby. 

If you're lucky, he will be on the quieter side!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh just wait, he'll bark, believe me!! LOL


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I brought Sweetness home at 12 weeks and it was another couple of weeks before she found her voice. I must say, things have never been the same!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, he will bark. As mentioned above he was too young to be taken away from his Mom and siblings. He will definately find his voice.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, I agree with the others. But I also want to say he might never be much of a barker. My dog, Gustave, was never a barker and although I hear him bark now it's never more than one bark and is only if he is surprised while asleep or if there's another dog and they are playing. 

He is a whiner though. He whines constantly while the other dogs are barking. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Neither of my dogs barked at all until about a year old and at almost two years of age they rarely ever bark. They let out one bark or two under their breath when they hear someone outside but that's about it. Many people ask me if my dogs are mute because they have not heard them bark even after spending hours with them.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Sophie is 7 months, I brought her home when she was 11 weeks and she didnt really start barking until she was about 5 months old, and as Maggie said, things haven't been the same since


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shadow105 (Mar 17, 2013)

My little guy is a maltese mix but 10 weeks old and I've only heard him bark once and that was today actually! It was so cute but obviously mostly what I hear from him is whining.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She's still young....enjoy the peace and quiet while you have it...:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have three and when one barks, they all have to chime in and try to outbark the others. I had some contractors at the house, they said you don't have to worry about anyone breaking into your house. "It sounds like a pack of very angry dogs". I thought yeah, until they figure out the combined weight of said angry dogs is less than 20 pounds. Your little angel will more than likely find her voice.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Look how long it took Hillary to find her voice! Slow & steady wins the race.

:embarrassed:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Puppies find their voice at different ages. Sassy found her voice at around 9--10 months of age.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

My dog was totally different the first day we got her she started barking and she has never stopped!!!! :w00t:


----------

